

How We Launched Our SaaS in 1 Week - davidw
https://medium.com/@delfinet/how-we-launched-our-saas-in-1-week-fc8f1fd8b41f

======
anges244
Avoiding scope creep is the hardest part and you are to point it out. That and
the non-tech parts are when things get messy, frustrating and in 90% of the
occasions a project goes wrong. Great and detailed article of this whole
process. Good luck guys.

